# Molly the Sheep!!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Think the time has come for Molly to have her coat cut . There is no real definition to her body now!! I'm happy to do the face etc but not brave enough for the body yet! Just need to try now and find the right groomer 

Look at the size of her with all the fur!! There's only 6.5kgs under there!! 

What do you mean I look fat???


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh she is so scrummy...I have found that the more/shorter I have cut Betty the
thicker and woolier her coat has become. Her fur grows outwards now ( like an affro) I wonder if Molly's will be the same....I'm sure she must get quite hot??


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous, the last photo especially is just so cute!! You'll have to post a before and after shot once she's been to the groomers!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Oh she is so scrummy...I have found that the more/shorter I have cut Betty the
> thicker and woolier her coat has become. Her fur grows outwards now ( like an affro) I wonder if Molly's will be the same....I'm sure she must get quite hot??


Oh I know the wee soul must get hot although we're not exactly in the tropics up here . The top of her head is like an affro... Has a mind of its own, no matter what I do it is just wild! It'll be interesting to see if it gets like Betty's or not, I'm dreading the groom.. Cue the next thread.. "in tears after Molly's groom".. Not that I'm shallow in the least!! 
X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> She is gorgeous, the last photo especially is just so cute!! You'll have to post a before and after shot once she's been to the groomers!


Thank you and Yes I will do.. Hopefully it'll be ok . Do you know I any reputable groomers around Edinburgh? I would travel for
A good one. Thanks


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I love her long coat, what a shame she has to have a cut, lol! I really like the way the coat hangs...Coco's is growing outwards not downwards, lol!

Molly is a realy cutie pie!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

She's gorgeous. My 9 month old Bo has been to the groomers for the first time today and she was as good as gold apparently. I was so worried about leaving her as she doesn't like hairdryers and is quite clingy but she was fine. They haven't taken much off but she smells lovely and is very soft.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd love to see pics of Bo with her new 'do'... She's another red beauty


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Seems to have hair like Lady! lol...makes them look so big...then they become so so so small!!! lol.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She is so cute! I think Molly along with Colin's Betty have the most beautiful expressive faces. Lovely girls!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Karen.. What a lovely thing to say . Molly's honoured to be in Betty's company


----------

